# Pinarello Onda Fork



## rhadrj (May 14, 2005)

I broke (my own fault) a dropout on my 2010 Prince's Onda Fork. It was a very windy day (50+ mph) and I put it on the roof rack and lost. 
But I am trying to replace the fork and found out that they are very proud of these and selling for nearly $1,000. The bad thing is that they cannot match my frame color either.

Anyone have any suggestions on where to possibly find a used one (search worldwide craigslist and ebay) or a possibly cheaper option. I would hate to throw another non-matching fork on this bike I spent so much money on!

Thanks.


----------



## SteelSix (May 24, 2011)

just spend the money... its worth it otherwise the rest of your bike is useless. 

Having said that, what colour is your frame and what colours are available?


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Holy crap, a grand is pretty steep...

FWIW a friend of mine saw one for $300 (authentic, not sure what happened to the frame). That was months ago though, if you don't want to spend the money I guess you could start contacting Pinarello dealers to see if they have anything laying around...


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

Keep a close watch on ebay - just last week there was a red Onda Fork from a 2009 Prince - I believe the seller wanted $200....I have seen a few posted over the past year. Beware of the fakes from china though....


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

What color and how long of a steerer do you need? i have a red one off of a 2009 Prince (Onda FPX). Was ridden 2 weeks before I cut the steerer too short. Oops. Off of 58 or 59 frame.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Try Glory Cycles. http://www.glorycycles.com/pifp3fo.html


----------



## rhadrj (May 14, 2005)

I have the lighter blue/white model. I will check with Glory Cycles as well. My LBS is looking all over for me as well. Just hate to spend $1000 and not even match my bike. 

I did see the China ONDA fork for just $75, what a deal! 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

rhadrj said:


> I have the lighter blue/white model. I will check with Glory Cycles as well. My LBS is looking all over for me as well. Just hate to spend $1000 and not even match my bike.
> 
> I did see the China ONDA fork for just $75, what a deal!
> 
> Thanks for the input.


:thumbsup: That was going to be my suggestion.... They'll probably paint it to match your bike, too.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

-dustin said:


> What color and how long of a steerer do you need? i have a red one off of a 2009 Prince (Onda FPX). Was ridden 2 weeks before I cut the steerer too short. Oops. Off of 58 or 59 frame.


perhaps a 57.5 - no 58 on the Prince or Dogma for that matter.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't keep track of Pin sizes...it was a big bike.


----------



## rhadrj (May 14, 2005)

Mine is a 54


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Vee said:


> :thumbsup: That was going to be my suggestion.... They'll probably paint it to match your bike, too.


Sure - they even have life insurance on some of these Kits.


----------



## Mannes (Nov 4, 2011)

Dustin,

Do you still have the 2009 Prince red fork for sale? I have a Paris with a broken red fork...

Thanks!!


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep, still here.


----------



## Mannes (Nov 4, 2011)

Great!

How can we make a deal? I could send you money thru PayPal or buy something you need at any online store. I am from Brazil, so, you have to consider freight costs + fork price.

Do you have any photo from this fork? I also need to know how long is the steerer, once Paris frame is different from Prince I need to calculate if it fits on my bike, I don't use spacers, so its is just to check.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Pm me your email address. 

Well, first things first - its for a tapered head tube, not straight 1.125". If that will work for you, pm me your email addy.


----------



## Mannes (Nov 4, 2011)

Dustin,

I was not able to identify whether is tapered head tube or not. Can you help me with this if I send you a photo? My addy is m.mannes [at] gmail [dot] com

Thank you!


----------



## ozzibike (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all. I also messed up forks on my Pino FP2 2010 Model. 
The distributor for Australia doesn't import them so I'm left out to dry on this. I'm very annoyed with the fact that a premium brand doesn't bring in spare parts for what most people would consider to be an item that would be high turnover. 
Any ideas as to where you can source aftermarket forks. Also any help on determining the sizing.


----------



## Mannes (Nov 4, 2011)

ozzibike,

I got a new fork from parker-international.co.uk. My contact there is Chris Court. First he helped me by e-mail about the exactly fork I needed (Pinarello Onda Fork 3k wave, straight 1 1/8 steerer tube). Then I paid them by PayPal and got my fork from UK to Brazil in 4 days! These guys are very reliable. 

Other choice I had was glorycycles.com.

Good luck


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

rhadrj said:


> I broke (my own fault) a dropout on my 2010 Prince's Onda Fork. It was a very windy day (50+ mph) and I put it on the roof rack and lost.
> But I am trying to replace the fork and found out that they are very proud of these and selling for nearly $1,000. The bad thing is that they cannot match my frame color either.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on where to possibly find a used one (search worldwide craigslist and ebay) or a possibly cheaper option. I would hate to throw another non-matching fork on this bike I spent so much money on!
> ...


Why would it have to match?


----------

